# Opening Day



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone watch any baseball last night? Got home at five and thanks to the new DirectTV system we just hooked up, I got to watch four different games last night before I went to bed. AWESOME!!! I get the FSNNW (home of the Mariners), the FSNP (where I'll hopefully get a bunch of Giants games) and of course the FSNRM (for the Rockies if I get real hard up) and of course ESPN and MLBNetwork will have a ton of baseball as well. Suck it Comcast!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Awesome with all the channels... But its still BASEBALL -)O(- Its funner to watch my dog eat, run & see how long it takes for the turd to come out than watch baseball :lol: j/k. Man Its gonna be a long summer til the football season starts back up :mrgreen:


  :wink: Whatever man.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

bring you your 3D money tomorrow Riley...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> bring you your 3D money tomorrow Riley...


Sweet... first shoot is Thursday. Ten dollars... should be a great time. There are normally a ton of folks there and Thursday is supposed to be really nice. It'll be weird with everyone standing there on the line. We have softball practice that day too so I may have to leave a little early... or I could just skip practice and have Brad run it.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I watched BB Sunday night and last night. I followed my team (Atlanta) on the Net while at work. I love baseball. I've got DirectTV, too, but I don't have the MLB package (it would cut into the great evening summer fishing time). I have the FoxSports package (all the FSNs, like Fox Southeast, Fox Northwest, etc). I could watch it every night, but again, I like to fish a couple of evenings every week in the summer.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

watched some of the game last night.we will see how much baseball I watch this year.


----------

